# Pilchards



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

What are pilchards good for?

Went to Asda to get some but they are all in tomato sauce?? Is that ok to give to Sammy and Lucky?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

When i give sardines to Lola i always get them in spring water
no idea about tomato tho im sure someone will know tho


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo LOVES fish in tomato sauce - sure your two will gobble them up .


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Tomatoes contain two substances, one can be detrimental, the other very beneficial. Solanine can exacerbate joint problems, but in the amounts your dog will eat from fish in tomato sauce, it shouldn't be a problem. Lycopene, which is what makes tomatoes red, is an extremely effective free radical, so very good. As a general rule, you should avoid giving too much of any plant related to deadly nightshade, which includes tomatoes, aubergines and potatoes, particularly the green parts thereof, which are highest in solanine content


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

pilchards, like mackeral and sardines, are great for dogs (and humans) as they are high in Omega 3s which most of us, including dogs, are short of.

These benefit joints, eyes, brain and heart.

You can give them in tomato sauce, water or sunflower oil (however as the latter is high in Omega 6s which dogs already have plenty of I would drain those) as I do not like waste I feed those with tomato sauce.


Tomatoes, potatoes, peppers and aubergines all belong to the nightshade family of plants. Dogs who have arthritis may be sensitive to these foods which may exacerbate their condition. So decide what is best for your individual dog.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. Never bought it b4 can i just wash off some of the tomato?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Lily and Branston get pilchards in tomato sauce once a week. They absolutely love them, I don't drain off any of the sauce - just give them the whole lot!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes if you want to.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh, I didn't realise it was ok to give them in tomato sauce, I've been cursing coz that's all I've been able to find. Ah well, now I know I'll pick some up next week!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Kiva absolutely LOVES pilchards or sardines in Tom sauce  she gets them once a week with an egg for supper :thumbup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Never bought it b4 can i just wash off some of the tomato?


Why would you want to?

Biochemistry of Lycopene


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucky licked her plate clean.

Sammy took a sniff and pushed it away! :mad2: lol


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I would just be careful as tomato sauce has a lot of added salt in it (more than brine!) and you don't want to be giving you dog too much of that.


----------

